# Any recommendations for a dog cushion/mattress?



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been looking online all evening but can't find anything I like. Any recommendations anyone? Barney's got a dog bed but I need a replacement cushion/mattress for the kitchen. I love the dotty hem and boo cushion but £79 is way above my budget.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry I cant help, I just got Lady a bed at our local pet store, Petsmart.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

This would actually help me as well. Frankie just chewed through the casing of this one.. He just thought it was a toy, I think. 

Any advice for getting them to realize it's a bed, or is that supposed to come naturally? Any sturdy, comfy, non chewable dog beds?


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

We bought the ruff & tuff matt (from pets at home) to go in Pip's crate & it's really good. So far she hasn't ripped it even though she does scratch at it. Also it's machine washable & has survived the tumble dryer too. 

And she also has a soft bed from pets at home which she pulls around, flips over, jumps around inside & it seems to be surviving so far. I think quite a few people on the forum has this bed. Pip loves it!!!!

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/tedd...cm_re=barilliance-_-up sell-_-product details


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I ended up taking the bed pads out of their crate as all they did was chew on the fuzz and then yank it out of the crate. They did fine with just the crate floor. I sewed the edges and now they use if on the floor without a crate as a place to rest and chew on their treats. I ended up buying a really nice bed from Orvis that was a thick foam mattress with an edge for them to rest their heads. They now use it all the time to sleep. But what was great is that the canvas didn't come apart even when they tried to destroy it. They came with extra covers and I have yet to need to replace it because it was destroyed. But it was a bit of trial and error for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I made my own! Used an old single quilt, cut to size and folded in half so super squashy, then bought some fabric I liked from dunelm at £8 a meter and personalised with Tilly's name. It was really easy to make!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i got ginger two of theses way back when she was just a little puppy and she still has them.she chews on them but it don't do much damage to it. and she loves them ..i got them at walmart.i think they were $8.00.ginger really loves them .i have one in my computer room where she is when I'm in there and one she sleeps in during the day in the living room .hope this helps


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

*


KGr said:



We bought the ruff & tuff matt (from pets at home) to go in Pip's crate & it's really good. So far she hasn't ripped it even though she does scratch at it. Also it's machine washable & has survived the tumble dryer too.

Click to expand...

*


KGr said:


> I think i shall take our one back as the write up says that the ruff and tuff matt withstands their biting and chewing!!
> perhaps we forgot to mention that to Ted who has ripped a hole in his and taken out most of the blue stuffing!  although he hasn't eaten any, we only brought it because it was supposed to be indestructible!!!!!
> 
> sorry can't help with the original question!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Ted said:


> *
> 
> 
> KGr said:
> ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

A few dog bed reviews here which may help:
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/dog-products-supplies/dog-beds/

I use Hugo & Hennie beds which are luxurious, practical, easy to wash, long lasting and great quality dog beds. I also have a large plastic bed with a snug 'n' cosy insert which is also practical and mainly used when my dog are wet or muddy after walks etc.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I really love those Hugo and hennie beds jojo but out of my price range I'm afraid. I didn't want to spend too much because barney doesn't spend a lot of time in his bed. He prefers to be a doorstop next to the front door, or takes up a position under the sideboard in the hall (on the cold tiles!)

I love your idea of making your own Lottie - I've just thrown two duvets out, drat, but I'm keen on that idea.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh my dogs are the same, sleeping in a corner of the room or next to the bed, but the beds to get used and should come in human size, I would be happy in a Hugo & Hennie bed lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Chris you could pick a single quilt up for about a fiver at Asda x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is timely as I am looking to do just that - make a dog quilt, changed sons recently so thought Dudley can have his old one, I really want some quite tough fabric like a light canvas though to with stand the inevitable 'showing the bed who's boss' moments! went to Dunelm mill last week and was very disappointed to find that they have cut right back on their range of fabrics and didn't find anything suitable, guess will have to find some on the internet.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I just read that dawn and thought "what, she's changed her son, who with ..... And what for"??? Then my brain shifted in gear ..... DOH:focus:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RangerC said:


> Oh my goodness, I just read that dawn and thought "what, she's changed her son, who with ..... And what for"??? Then my brain shifted in gear ..... DOH:focus:


You know that is exactly what I was thinking I wanted to do recently! he seems to have changed overnight from my sweet boy to a hideous creature I barely recognise - (he has only been a teen for a couple of months)I could say so much more but I guess I need a different type of forum for that - I am really wishing I could fast forward to him being 18 so I could stop worrying (I know I still will) so much - wouldn't want to fast forward Dudley's life though, guess i'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Dawn  the real Oliver is still in there, its a real difficult time - I hated being that age, you don't know whether you're an adult or a child. I'm sure it won't take until he's 18 for his old self to reappear - hopefully it's just a phase.

Dunelm still have all their fabrics online, I like this one
http://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/scotties-fabric-326200
I've seen it in store and its nice and thick, the same stuff as Tilly's quilt is made from x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

That material is so sweet Lottierachel.

You also have my my sympathies dawn. I loved being a mum then when each of my (3) children turned into teenagers, I was convinced I'd picked the wrong ones up in the hospital because I didn't recognise what they turned into. They were truly horrible for a while. Teenage years are not easy but the good thing is that they DO come back to you and I have a strong, loving, close relationship with all of my children now. I never thought it would happen but it does get easier. Those hormones have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I gave my mum hell between the ges of 2-5 and was a pretty easy teenager, my sister was the easiest child in the world but a somewhat rebellious teenager! Now, at 25 and 27, we are the best of friends and share all of that with our mum too  whatever you put in 0 - 5 will prevail!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I gave my mum hell between the ges of 2-5 and was a pretty easy teenager, my sister was the easiest child in the world but a somewhat rebellious teenager! Now, at 25 and 27, we are the best of friends and share all of that with our mum too  whatever you put in 0 - 5 will prevail!


My 4 year old is giving me hell now!...... Dreading the teenage years, hopefully he will mellow and get it out if his system now! 
Ha wishful thinking on my behalf! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> My 4 year old is giving me hell now!...... Dreading the teenage years


So THAT'S where ruby learns her mischievous ways. Just wait until she hits her teenage years!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, he is not too bad for most of the time, there is just so much more stuff to worry about these days rather than just cheeky behaviour, was easier when we were kids I'm sure. We'll get there in the end.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Thanks guys, he is not too bad for most of the time, there is just so much more stuff to worry about these days rather than just cheeky behaviour, was easier when we were kids I'm sure. We'll get there in the end.


My son billy (4) was so helpful on Sunday - he cleaned the TV, sky box, DVD player, tv unit and half of my leather couch......... With de-icer!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> My son billy (4) was so helpful on Sunday - he cleaned the TV, sky box, DVD player, tv unit and half of my leather couch......... With de-icer!!


 indeed, at least he thought he was being helpful. my son once did some polishing with sudocreme! least it was only in his room (think this has gone off topic again!!).


----------

